# [Sikhism] Philosophy Digest 17-June-2007



## Admin (Jun 17, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}--></style></head><body><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscription Information - Click here to unsubscribe from this newsletter</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Password - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />SPN marches towards 5,000 members in coming month. The following activity has been registered on SPN since your last visit. <br /><br />Regards.<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 06-17-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 06-17-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15801">Sikhism in Crisis</a><br />After the first two paragraphs I shut off. Talk about over compensating on the ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>06-17-2007</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>12:45 PM, 06-17-2007</td>	<td>CaramelChocolate</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15800">Turn Your Face To Me Lord.</a><br />Absolutely Brother !!  Kabirji Told His Story In Gurbani About His Journey ...</td>	<td>SAINT AND SOLDIER</td>	<td>06-16-2007</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>23</td>	<td>05:39 AM, 06-17-2007</td>	<td>SAINT AND SOLDIER</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15793">The Longing For Kes by manvir singh khalsa</a><br />Is this the same Manvir Singh that lives in Yorkshire?</td>	<td>kaur-1</td>	<td>06-16-2007</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>21</td>	<td>12:51 PM, 06-17-2007</td>	<td>CaramelChocolate</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15792">Banda Singh Bahadur (1670 - 1716)</a><br />Banda Singh Bahadur (1670 - 1716)  /  /     ...</td>	<td>kaur-1</td>	<td>06-16-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>01:43 AM, 06-16-2007</td>	<td>kaur-1</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15791">Hairs and Sikh</a><br />I agree with your replies. The problem with those of us who question whether or ...</td>	<td>theromyss</td>	<td>06-16-2007</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>69</td>	<td>03:14 AM, 06-16-2007</td>	<td>kaur-1</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15777">Merge In The Light Of God</a><br />Respected aad0002 Ji, /   / today's respected hukamnaama also says the same ...</td>	<td>SAINT AND SOLDIER</td>	<td>06-15-2007</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>04:27 PM, 06-15-2007</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15772">Pledge On The Eve Of The  Martyrdom Of Shri Guru Arjun Devji</a><br />When mind accepts everything as His Will(not me, mine ); When Mind is thinking ...</td>	<td>pritpal_singh</td>	<td>06-14-2007</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>15</td>	<td>05:32 PM, 06-14-2007</td>	<td>Surinder Kaur Cheema</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />Gurfateh!! /  / Go and ask a priest how the earth can be flat. He will say just ...</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>08-06-2004</td>	<td>283</td>	<td>18157</td>	<td>11:16 AM, 06-05-2007</td>	<td>parmindersinghaziz</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />Yes U r very right.Sikh Girls have poor knowledge of outside n what is happening ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>07-12-2005</td>	<td>227</td>	<td>15866</td>	<td>10:26 PM, 06-05-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />while searching internet i found amarnamah.i was quite shocked too read that / ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>05-24-2006</td>	<td>213</td>	<td>8049</td>	<td>01:26 PM, 02-21-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Dear Kandola & other Sikhs and members of this site / All questions and and ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>08-19-2004</td>	<td>194</td>	<td>12619</td>	<td>04:28 AM, 04-09-2007</td>	<td>hpluthera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh /   / What S|kh ji says makes sense ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>09-04-2005</td>	<td>183</td>	<td>12053</td>	<td>02:23 PM, 06-05-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />i think you didn't understand by what I meant as in gold stars. It was not an ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>03-16-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>8527</td>	<td>07:41 AM, 06-09-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>09-18-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14677</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 06-07-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />i have a tatoo of a khanda and a lion mixed together, with shere punjab written ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>02-19-2005</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>14793</td>	<td>06:44 PM, 12-04-2006</td>	<td>shere punjab</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />:advocate:Hazaarat Mohamad was an incomplete man with incomplete knowledge of ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>07-04-2004</td>	<td>114</td>	<td>11458</td>	<td>08:29 PM, 06-10-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />vijaydeep SinghGurfateh /  / Bhai RajKhalsa Ji, /  / It depends upon if we think ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>02-18-2005</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>11241</td>	<td>01:33 AM, 12-23-2006</td>	<td>Guldeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />I think the point raised is about Keshgarh Sahib. I would be free to presume ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>09-06-2005</td>	<td>92</td>	<td>9057</td>	<td>02:13 PM, 05-14-2007</td>	<td>vinod</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8129">Inspirational Thoughts</a><br />There are two ways of meeting difficulties : You alter the difficulties, or you ...</td>	<td>Prabhjyotsaini</td>	<td>01-26-2006</td>	<td>154</td>	<td>8569</td>	<td>05:46 PM, 11-13-2006</td>	<td>harvy</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=255">Todays Hukamnama</a><br />Listen to audio hukamnama here -> http://sgpc.net/audio/SGPCNET141104.rm /  /  / ...</td>	<td>vaapaaraa</td>	<td>07-15-2004</td>	<td>155</td>	<td>7767</td>	<td>09:51 AM, 04-01-2007</td>	<td>vaapaaraa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=1726">Dasam Granth - A Critical Study</a><br />great</td>	<td>vijaydeep Singh</td>	<td>02-08-2005</td>	<td>90</td>	<td>7753</td>	<td>05:27 PM, 01-29-2007</td>	<td>sahilmakkar1983</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15759">Beginning the day with prayer</a><br />Beginning the day with prayer puts us in a positive and peaceful frame of mind. ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>06-14-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15741">Guru Nanak Dev ji.</a><br />Guru Nanak Dev Ji  /  /   /   / Guru Nanak Dev Ji was born in 1469. He was send ...</td>	<td>gogi</td>	<td>06-13-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15733">Sikhi Calendar - 2007</a><br />Thanks to "Sewak Sikh" discoversikhi : /  /  / sikh-e-calender2007 copy.gif ...</td>	<td>kaur-1</td>	<td>06-13-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15731">Sow the Seed - See the Harvest</a><br />Sow the Seed - See the Harvest /   / The story is told of two boys who were ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>06-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15724">Hinduism , chritianity and God.</a><br />Hinduism , CHristiuanity and God /   / "When the British East India Company ...</td>	<td>gogi</td>	<td>06-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15723">Operation Blue Star- Untold Story</a><br />Operation Blue Star - Untold Story /   / Operation Bluestar" and "Ghallughara". ...</td>	<td>gogi</td>	<td>06-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=15701">Glossary of Sikhi Terms</a><br />Glossary of Sikhism  /   /   /   / Adi Granth ("the primal book") The Sikh ...</td>	<td>roopk</td>	<td>06-11-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=152">basransingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=270">charan</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=420">Jagdeep Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1565">sanam912</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1739">Bhupinder Singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=925">gs_chana</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1223">incrediboy</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1475">shrineteja</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=952">michaelhar</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=968">simran</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 06-17-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

